# Ramp for car?



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

I saw someone using a doggie ramp for their suv in a parking lot the other day. It unfolded and was propped to the edge of the vehicle, and they led the dog down the ramp instead of him having to jump down. 

Is anyone familiar with these ramps? If so, could you direct me to some websites that might sell them (or just brand names so I can google it)? 

Any common price points on these things? It would only be used occasionally when we need to travel with the truck vs the much-lower car. 

Thank you


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I bought mine at Petsmart for about $100 it was a telescoping ramp.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

We saw someone in our training group with fold-up stairs -- they collapse into an easy to carry little package. We ended up getting a set for my old dog, and they are great--the brand is "Pet Loader" -- sold a few places online: Dog Steps, Dog Stairs, Dog Ramps from Pet Loader


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

The first ramp I bought was a few years ago but it was the folding kind and I didn't like it at all. It was heavy and the surface was very slippery. I ended up getting a telescoping ramp and it's so much better. 

Dog Ramps: Deluxe Telescoping Pet Ramp | DrsFosterSmith.com

Solvit Deluxe Telescoping Pet Ramp, Solvit Telescoping Pet Ramp, Solvit Pet Ramp


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the telescoping ramp and doggie stairs, both from Petsmart. I bought the ramp when my golden gained some weight and I couldn't get him in the car..he didn't use it and has since lost the weight(strict diet and exercise). My female GSD had no problem going up and down it..it probably reminded her of her favorite thing..the A Frame. I got the doggie stairs for my oldest dog, because she can't get on my bed. She has used the stairs before but hasn't tried these yet.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I had the folding type first. (Petsmart for around $100) My DH thought he could walk up and down it one day and that was more than it could take. It was heavy but we used it mostly over the stairs in our garage so our then 2 senior dogs with severe arthritis could got out to potty without being carried. It worked well for entry to our mini van, too. 
We replaced the original with the telescoping type. It was around the same price $100. Much lighter and easier to move around. They are great if you have a dog with disabilities.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I see you are in Canada? Best price for the folding PetStep one (in Canada) I think is at Costco Online for 130.00

I have this exact one and it is highly durable and the non slip rubberish grip on it works great for the dogs. Just watch that you don't get your fingers pinched when closing it. I've had mine for about 4 years and it is still in near new shape despite heavy use.

I also have an aluminum telescoping one that was around 120.00 (ordered online but can't remember from where). It's ok - much lighter than the PetStep folding but what I don't like about it is the sandpaperish grip on it. With our cold winters and how much abuse and use it got in the freezing temps and also during rainy wet weather, the material on it cracked and chunks were always coming off it. 

Also if you have a senior pet who drags their hind feet a bit and they use the ramp a lot, the sandpaper type non slip material can end up causing some abrasions on the top of their feet (I didn't use this one much with my senior but I have heard reports of this from other folks). The edges of the ramp were also not super smooth so it did scratch the interior of my SUV quite a bit putting it in and pulling out. Perhaps I just got a dud one though LOL as I know quite a few people who are quite happy with theirs.


----------

